# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > گفتگو: نظام مهندسی نرم افزار

## arash69

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان.
توی نظام مهندسی عمران حق امضا و نظارت بر پروژه های عمرانی مطرح هست؛ و با این کار پروژه های عمرانی می بایست بر اساس اصول ساخته شوند.
اگر در مهندسی نرم افزار نیز چنین شرایطی به وجود آید، نرم افزارهایی که با نظارت و بر طبق اصول بوجود آمده اند، دارای ارزش بخصوصی خواهند بود و شرکت ها و افرادی که این نرم افزارها را خریداری می نمایند، با اطمینان و انگیزه بیش تری به سمت خرید چنین نرم افزارهایی خواهند رفت. و با چنین اوصافی دیگر هر برنامه ای نخواهد توانست به عنوان نرم افزار معتبر شناخته شود.

دوستانی که در این رابطه نظری دارند، لطفا مطرح نمایند.
امیدوارم که این بحث ادامه پیدا کرده و کمکی در جهت سازمان مند کردن مهندسی نرم افزار باشد.

----------


## hakim22

خب ضرر ساخته شدن یک خانه غیر استاندارد خیلی بیشتر از یک نرم افزار تست که یک برنامه نویس در خونه اش با کمترین دانش مینویسه.

خوبه که یک سری استاندارها رو داشته باشیم . جدیدا کتابی با عنوان Web Standards خوندم که در مورد چگونگی استاندارد سازی طراحی صفحات وب نوشته شده بود و خب بیشتر یک مجموعه پیشنهاد بود تا یک قانون همیشگی 

و دیگر اینکه استانداردها رو شرکت های تولید کننده تعریف می کنند مانند میکروسافت و نه دولت ها 

برنامه نویسی آزاد تنها جنبه ای از آزادیه که در حال حاضر باقی مونده !!

----------


## mpnetmpnet

با arash69 موافقم.
حقیقت اینه که تولید نرم افزار و توسعه وب خیلی بی در و پیکر شده و این انگیزه کار و حتی تحصیل و به نوعی پیشرفت در کار رو میگیره من جایی دیدم وبسایت 50 هزار تومان یا رسما نوشته وبسایت ارزان، خوب این به جز ماسمالی و کپی کاری چی میتونه باشه! شاید به همین دلیله که کیفیت و همچنین امنیت نرم افزارها و وبسایتهامون پایینه. وقتی پروژه n تومانی رو با 1/10 قیمت یک نفر بصورت تجربی توی خونش با سر همبندی انجام میده دیگه منی که 4 سال درسشو خوندم با چه انگیزه ای بشینم زیرساختاش رو اصولی طراحی کنم؟!
این درسته که 90 درصد طراحی سیستم و در کل نرم افزار از راه تجربه بدست میاد و در فضای آکادمیکی که حداقل من میبینم چیز کمی دستگیر آدم میشه، اما هر کاری باید اصول و محدوده و به قولی پرستیج خودش رو داشته باشه وگرنه همین به هم ریختگی پیش میاد که الان شاهدش هستیم.
من از نزدیک با پروژه های ساختمانی آشنایی دارم، و البته توی اون زمینه هم این وضعیت به نسبت کمتری وجود داره. ولی حقیقت اینه که مهندس ناظر حداقل مسئولیت سازه رو به عهده میگیره.
شاید دلیلش اینه که پروژه های عمرانی در مقیاسی بزرگتر و در یک فضای واقعی تر و کنترل شده تری انجام میشن. و البته میشه گفت کنترل کامل فضای مجازی از این جهت کاری نشدنیه، این مشکل فقط با گسترش فرهنگ استفاده و شناخت و ارائه پارامترهای کنترل کیفیت شدنیه.
مثلا جریان کپی رایت یکی از همین مشکلاته. یادمه با دوست بازی سازی صحبت میکردم که میگفت بازی که من میسازم هر cd حدود 70 80 تومان برام در میاد، حالا کی اون پک 3000 تومنی که 20 تا بازی توشه رو ول میکنه بیاد اینو بخره؟!
منظورم اینه که در کل اگر درخواست کننده خواهان کیفیت باشه و خودش رو ملزم بدونه که هزینش رو پرداخت کنه اونوقت من هم روی کارهام انرژی و زمان میگذارم و علاوه بر اینکه کیفیت کار بالا میره بازار کار هم از این بی در و پیکری در میاد.
خود من موافق حق امضایی شدنه نرم افزار هستم و این موضوغ میتونه چیزی مثل یک لوگو یا یک امضای دیجیتال باشه، که پای نرم افزارها وجود داشته باشه.
و البته هر مهندس نرم افزاری هم نباید حق داشتن این امضا رو داشته باشه و خوب حتما آزمونی هم (بدون بند پ ;) ) باید وجود داشته باشه.
امیدوارم این شرایط ایجاد بشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تو بحص های مختلف که یکیش تو امضام هست و جندتا دیگه مشاهده کردم که خیلی از دوستان با نظرم که همسو با نظر شماست موافق نیستند
چون به بی نظمی در کار عادت کردیم 
چون با اینکه میدونیم اگه رو اصول باشیم به نفع خودمون هست اما سعی میکنیم هی فرار کنیم...
بارها شده یک پرژه و گرفتم و قیمتش و کم دادم چون همیشه به خودم گفتم بیام پروژه و 3 میلیون بگیرم فرضا باید قد 3 میلیون کار کنم  فردا که تحویل دادم چی ؟ کی حال داره هی پشتیبانی کنه ! این سال اون سال 40 50 تومان تا 200 300 تومن میکشیم رو پشتیبانی و خلاض دیگه 

تا خودمون نخواییم و متحد نشیم و به این شغلمون شخصیت نبخشیم نمیشه ...

----------


## hashem64

نظر خیلی خوبی هست 

همه روی یک استاندارد کار کنن ایده ی ی عالی هست کسایی که مثل بنده پرژه مبتدی دارن مجبور میشن برای بهتر شدن عملکردشون این استاندارد ها را رعایت کنند 
خوبی که داره برای ارتقاء پرژه ها هزینه ادیت کردن و ... کمتر میشه چون همه برنامه نویس ها بهتر میتونن این پرژه را مطالعه و ادیت کنن 

در کل ایده ی خیلی خوبی هست

----------


## mmeehhrraann

تا زمانیکه خودمون متحد نشیم و این اوضاع نا بسامان به اصطلاح برنامه نویسی آزادرا سرو سامانی ندیم کاری از پیش نمیبریم .کسانی هم که نظر مخالف میدهند مطمینا مهندس نرم افزار نیستند

----------


## omidan321

اصل این موضوع عالی هست اما عمرانا یه جایی دارند به اسم کانون مهندسین 
توی حوزه کامپیوتر از بنیان دچار نقص هستیم و تا عدم وجود یر ساخت مناسب کاری نمیشه کرد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

چنین پروسه ای نیازمند پشتیبانی یک جای رسمی مانند وزارت علوم هست.
هم اکنون سازمانهایی هستند که خودشون رو متولی این جور قضایا میدونند یا هستند. بعید میدونم اونها اجازه تشکیل چنین سازمانی رو بدن.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

در حال حاضر برای بالا بردن اطمینان برنامه یک راه مناسب وجود داره 
برنامه را ثبت کنیم
اما نمی شه با برنامه ها همانند نظام مهندسی عمران برخورد کرد
چرا که روز به روز به تکنولوژی های جدید اضافه می شه
و فرصت پیاده سازی اصول و قواعد پیدا نمی شه و هر کسی طبق سلیقه و عادات خودش قوانینی رو پیاده می کنه
و از اونها بهره می بره 
ولی موضوع دیگری هم که مطرح می شه اینه که به دلیل وسعت زیادی که در برنامه های کاربردی وجود داره پیاده کردن اصول و قواعد کار آسانی نیست
فقط پیشنهاد ارائه می شه
و اگر هم سازمانی باشه که بیاد یک برنامه را بر اصول و قواعد کنترل کنه و بازرسی کنه به نظر من فقط هر برنامه ممکنه یک سال زمان ببره
علاوه بر اینکه برنامه های کاربردی ممکنه بعد از بازرسی ، ارتقاء و یا اصلاح شوند
چنین چیزی که مطرح شده دور از عملی شدن هستش

----------


## fjm11100

> تو بحص های مختلف که یکیش تو امضام هست و جندتا دیگه مشاهده کردم که خیلی از دوستان با نظرم که همسو با نظر شماست موافق نیستند
> چون به بی نظمی در کار عادت کردیم 
> چون با اینکه میدونیم اگه رو اصول باشیم به نفع خودمون هست اما سعی میکنیم هی فرار کنیم...
> بارها شده یک پرژه و گرفتم و قیمتش و کم دادم چون همیشه به خودم گفتم بیام  پروژه و 3 میلیون بگیرم فرضا باید قد 3 میلیون کار کنم  فردا که تحویل دادم  چی ؟ کی حال داره هی پشتیبانی کنه ! این سال اون سال 40 50 تومان تا 200  300 تومن میکشیم رو پشتیبانی و خلاض دیگه


شرمنده اول اینکه اون بحث نه بحص دوم اینکه نمیشه با هیچ نهاد دولتی بزور تعیین قیمت کرد و قیمت را خود بازار تعیین میکنه. حالا توی کشور ما نرم افزار بدلیل رعایت نکردن کپی رایت کم ارزشه و شرکتا کیفیت کار براشون مهم نیس بحثش جداست. توی ساختمون هم ساختمون بساز بفروشی داریم مهندسی ساز هم داریم که البته حتی توی ساختمون هم که جوون و مال ما در خطره خودمون میریم سراغ ارزونتره مگه اینکه پول به حدی داشته باشیم که پولش برامون مهم نباشه



> همه روی یک استاندارد کار کنن ایده ی ی عالی هست کسایی که مثل بنده پرژه  مبتدی دارن مجبور میشن برای بهتر شدن عملکردشون این استاندارد ها را رعایت  کنند


اتفاقا اینکار خلاف روحیه خلاقانه برنامه نویسیه چون اگه اینطور بود دهها استاندارد، متدلوژی، معماری، زبان و ... برای نرم افزار بوجود نمیامد. مثلا همین حالا که سالهاست شی گرایی تو بورسه و توی ایران حتی روتینهای سیستمی را هم شی گرا می نویسند!!! حرفهای زیادی درباره برنامه نویسی ضد شی گرا هست.



> تا زمانیکه خودمون متحد نشیم و این اوضاع نا بسامان به اصطلاح برنامه نویسی  آزادرا سرو سامانی ندیم کاری از پیش نمیبریم .کسانی هم که نظر مخالف  میدهند مطمینا مهندس نرم افزار نیستند


کار کاره انگلیسه!!! بعنوان یک هم رشته میگم شما برو بیوگرافی مولفان کتابهای برنامه نویسی را بخوان(البته آمریکایی ها) حتی انتشارات معروف هم کتابهای تخصصی دارند که مولفش مثلا ریاضیدان یا مهندس برق و حتی حسابداره و اتفاقا کتابش خیلی قوی تر از مولف های نرم افزار خونده هم هست



> ما نمی شه با برنامه ها همانند نظام مهندسی عمران برخورد کرد
> چرا که روز به روز به تکنولوژی های جدید اضافه می شه
> و فرصت پیاده سازی اصول و قواعد پیدا نمی شه و هر کسی طبق سلیقه و عادات خودش قوانینی رو پیاده می کنه
> و از اونها بهره می بره 
> ولی موضوع دیگری هم که مطرح می شه اینه که به دلیل وسعت زیادی که در برنامه  های کاربردی وجود داره پیاده کردن اصول و قواعد کار آسانی نیست
> فقط پیشنهاد ارائه می شه
> و اگر هم سازمانی باشه که بیاد یک برنامه را بر اصول و قواعد کنترل کنه و بازرسی کنه به نظر من فقط هر برنامه ممکنه یک سال زمان ببره
> علاوه بر اینکه برنامه های کاربردی ممکنه بعد از بازرسی ، ارتقاء و یا اصلاح شوند
> چنین چیزی که مطرح شده دور از عملی شدن هستش


حرف منطقی
دنیای کامپیوتر پیشرفت خیلی سریعتری داره نمیشه 4 تا استاندارد گذاشت و تا 40 سال همونا را اجرا کرد. تا یک استانداردی بررسی بشه(اونم توی نظام اداری ایران) و اعلام بشه دیگه بیات شده رفته!
ضمنا وقتی توی کشوری با پیشرفتگی آمریکا حتی بمب افکنها را هم شرکت های خصوصی میسازن و سندیکاهای مخصوص خودشون را دارن شما میخوای دولت را متولی نرم افزار کنی؟ که پس فردا مثل موسیقی یا فیلم بدوی دنبال مجوز؟!!!
بیل گیتس و استیو جابز نمونه بارز یک غیر نرم افزاری موفق بودند برادرا! اگر کار گیره گیر از خودمونه بیخود نندازیم گردن مردم و دولت و ...

----------


## moksef

نظام صنفی رایانه در کشور دنبال چنین اصولی است

----------


## afsharm

> نظام صنفی رایانه در کشور دنبال چنین اصولی است


بله درست است. به دنبال چیزی به اسم نماتن بگردید.

----------


## aliramazani

فعلا که هر شخصی یه پروژه دانشجویی درست کرده و همه یا بهترین هستن یا بزرگترین!! شرکتهای برند و قدیمی هم که نرم افزارهاشون پر از اشکال هستن و خودشون را حاضر نیستن به روز کنن
اوضاع نرم افزار اصلا خوب نیست.
به نظرم یه شورای آزاد برای تایید و قیمتگذاری نرم افزارها باید ساخته بشه و اعضاش هم می تونن از اساتید و برنامه نویسای معتبر ایران باشن
کاری هم به دولت نداره اجباری هم برای شرکتها نیست که از این شورا مجوز بگیرن ولی اونی که میگیره یه اعتبار میتونه داشته باشه

----------

